# syslog and arpwatch



## milosz (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello,

I installed arpwatch, then added lines to _/etc/syslog.conf_:

```
!arpwatch
*.*                           /var/log/arpwatch.log
```

but arpwatch messages are also saved in _/var/log/messages_.

So if I don't want to have arpwatch messages in _/var/log/messages_ then I need to use _!!arpwatch_ line...


```
!!arpwatch
*.notice;authpriv.none;kern.debug;lpr.info;mail.crit;news.err   /var/log/messages
```

Is this a proper way doing this? 

Thanks


----------

